

Dallas Buyers Club dealt major blow in Federal Court iiNet piracy case - andrewstuart
http://www.theage.com.au/digital-life/digital-life-news/dallas-buyers-club-dealt-major-blow-in-federal-court-iinet-piracy-case-20150813-giyyd7.html

======
GeorgeOrr
I was wondering why the approved correspondence couldn't be sent by a third
party controlled by the court (paid for by the plaintiff). That way they don't
have to release the information directly to the plaintiff.

